# 32mm tires on Domane?



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all, 

I've got a 2016 Domane SLR7, rim brake version. Love the bike and I'll be doing a gravel event soon. I'm riding 28mm tires on it. 
Was thinking of fitting 32mm tires but not sure if they will fit. It seems like they might, but cannot but sure until I fit them.

Can anyone confirm if they have fitted 32mm tires on their SLR7 Domane?

If so, which brand were they?

Thanks!

cheers


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nope, you're limited by the brake calipers to 28mm. If you had a disc brake frame you could easily fit 32mm tires. That's actually how Trek specs the bikes.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I ran the 28 Pro Ones on my SLR6 but they measured 32 when installed. I don’t think 32s will fit due to the brakes


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

n2deep said:


> I ran the 28 Pro Ones on my SLR6 but they measured 32 when installed. I don’t think 32s will fit due to the brakes


What brakes did yours have? Mine are Bontrager direct mount.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> Nope, you're limited by the brake calipers to 28mm. If you had a disc brake frame you could easily fit 32mm tires. That's actually how Trek specs the bikes.


Thanks, yes I know the official response is 28mm but I'm interested in real life experiences on fitting tires wider than that. 

I've looked at the setup carefully and from a frame and fork PoV, there's PLENTY of available space. Only limiting factor might be the brakes but then again I doubt they max out @ 28mm.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

LeDomestique said:


> What brakes did yours have? Mine are Bontrager direct mount.


Rim.. BTW, the cable ferrule on the back brake side contacted the tire and made a small line/mark on the tire. Shortened the ferrule and cleared the tire, no issues, but it's tight.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> Nope, you're limited by the brake calipers to 28mm. If you had a disc brake frame you could easily fit 32mm tires. That's actually how Trek specs the bikes.


IIRC that spec includes room for mounting fenders. 32 might be possible if no fenders are in use. (?)


----------

